# September Stock Competition Entries



## Joe Blow (1 September 2005)

It's a record month for the stock tipping competition with a total of 28 entries! Woohoo!  

Here are the official entries for the September competition. Can everyone please check their entry and let me know if I have made any errors.

The September stock tipping competition is kindly sponsored by Marketech. Marketech, CFD trading specialists, provides its clients with FREE access to an award winning trading platform that offers live price data from 19 different worldwide exchanges. Check them out now at http://www.marketech.com.au!

Keep track of the competition results here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/stocktip.php


----------



## doctorj (1 September 2005)

Apparently Fat Prophets released a buy recommendation on FAR last night - I should come out of the blocks pretty hard today.


----------



## canny (1 September 2005)

doctorj said:
			
		

> Apparently Fat Prophets released a buy recommendation on FAR last night - I should come out of the blocks pretty hard today.



So far so good docj.
Again, I'm hoping for and expecting a good month or 3 for FAR.
Let's see how we go.
It was a great open.


----------



## chicken (1 September 2005)

doctorj said:
			
		

> Apparently Fat Prophets released a buy recommendation on FAR last night - I should come out of the blocks pretty hard today.



Doctorj.....SBM bolted out of the starting gate....its going to be another interesting month...watch the Gold price this month.


----------



## Happy (1 September 2005)

Blue on blue of entry table doesn't come out too good.


----------



## chicken (2 September 2005)

chicken said:
			
		

> Doctorj.....SBM bolted out of the starting gate....its going to be another interesting month...watch the Gold price this month.



Gold up $10 US....SBM up another 6%  to 20.5cents looks like this stock might win a 3rd time.....


----------



## krisbarry (2 September 2005)

chicken said:
			
		

> Gold up $10 US....SBM up another 6%  to 20.5cents looks like this stock might win a 3rd time.....





Hold onto ya hat boy....there is still another 28 days of this month to go, anything is possible.

Remember the higher the stock price the harder it is to win this comp!

You might have been better of chosing a lower priced stock to enter this month, it is simple mathematics


----------



## mime (14 September 2005)

Blah looks like tough competition this month.


----------



## tech/a (14 September 2005)

What do you notice about the top picks?


----------



## bvbfan (15 September 2005)

I'm guessing all are in strong uptrends?


----------



## tarnor (15 September 2005)

Been away for a long time so my post count is pretty much stuffed, let me know if i'm spamming up the board to much to enter for next month


----------



## tonybob (15 September 2005)

Is it possible to put a total change in % field in at the bottom?


----------



## tech/a (15 September 2005)

3 are Resources
3 are Environment solutions.


----------



## Yippyio (15 September 2005)

The majority of tips are all small caps, under 0.30 

This says that our tipsters are primarily looking at small cap resource stocks, very speculative  

Shows a strong positive bias towards some good old fashion blue sky exploration :bier:


----------



## tech/a (15 September 2005)

Yippyio said:
			
		

> The majority of tips are all small caps, under 0.30
> 
> This says that our tipsters are primarily looking at small cap resource stocks, very speculative
> 
> Shows a strong positive bias towards some good old fashion blue sky exploration :bier:




Hmmm my view is that they are (myself included) forced by the way of the competition to chose smalls as its % gain which wins the comp.
As such they are speculative and probably not stocks most traders would invest multiple thousands in.
Rescources being a run away sector makes sense when choosing your monthly pick.
There has been some great gains with this lot.
A stop of 10% of purchase price would have given a great return on this months lot.


----------



## markrmau (15 September 2005)

FWIW, I ditched my remaining CSE today.

i) I didn't like the tone of yesterdays report (Einsleigh/KB COULD become a Cu producing mine).
ii) A lot of stale bulls from march spike
iii) This announcment was pretty widely known. Of course there should not have been pos. market reaction to it.
iv) Einsleigh grades are good, but volume is a bit so so.

I think I will be able to buy back in below 20c. However, I am often wrong about this sort of thing.


----------



## bailej03 (15 September 2005)

Speak for yourself guys. I am young and thus much more accepting of risk, but ADY wasn't a guess or anything like that. I have done plenty of research into it and felt it has a good future. Got some good money in it myself, granted not tens of thousands...my portfolio ain't that big anyway  ... but at 10c, it was a bargain. After a run up to 25c in March, it was always going to fly again, even if it was all hype, good money was there to be made. 

Have a look over it yourself, very speculative, but even if you didn't believe in the fundamentals of it, it was always going to go on a run again around this time of year. Should have an iron ore plant in end of this month or October and then producing after one month. Earning $14M USD per 1Mt at current prices with a 1.5Mt minimum contract signed with Cometals. 

Anyway, good luck holders and everbody in the competition. It'll be just my luck that ADY will peak early and have SBM run all over it


----------



## doctorj (29 September 2005)

Another incredibly competitive month.  First place has been sealed for some time, but the real action is the competition for third with three punters all within  1%.


----------



## el_ninj0 (29 September 2005)

doctorj said:
			
		

> Another incredibly competitive month.  First place has been sealed for some time, but the real action is the competition for third with three punters all within  1%.




Definetely doc, mabey there should be a prize for 3rd place too?


----------



## Joe Blow (30 September 2005)

Well September's competition (sponsored by Marketech) is now at an end and the ASF stock tipping competition's first hattrick has been taken out by chicken who rode SBM to victory for a third consecutive month, with a return this month of 83.33%!    An astonishing feat. Well done to both chicken and all those holding SBM!

ASF's resident purse thrower    tech/a has held onto second place by the skin on his teeth with GRR after the race to the finish line turned into a cliff hanger with both dutchie and doctorj nipping at his heels on TOX and FAR respectively.  Well done tech... if only we could see returns of 34.83% every month!

Could both of you gentlemen please send me a PM regarding your prizes.

Best of luck to all entrants for the October competition.  

Here are the final results for September:


----------



## Bronte (30 September 2005)

Let me be the first to say a "Very Well Done" to chicken....again
& from Battman64 and I "Well Done" to tech/a


----------



## Joe Blow (1 October 2005)

Just in case anyone missed it, the wrap up of the September competition is the last post on the previous page.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (1 October 2005)

Well Chicken you really have out performed. Look at ZFX as well!

Where are you haven't seen any posts lately.

Congratulations!


----------

